# can you tell me if this is a manny



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

when i got it i was told it was but been told now it isnt


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

does it have a green tint to it?
does it have a humeral spot?

if you said no to those questions then it's a gouldingi.

if you said yes to those questions then it's a manny

edit: Just read your other post, at 7" your fish should have more definitive markings, such as an orange gill and humeral spot. I dont' see that in your pics.

i'm gonna say gouldingi


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

traumatic said:


> How big?
> 
> does it have a green tint to it?
> does it have a humeral spot?
> ...


 what do you mean by humeral spot it does have a green tint


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

My manueli is smaller 4-5", but yours should exhibit similar features.

does yours have these colors? and the black spot behind the gill is the humeral spot:


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

i am also going to go with traumatic on that one...gouldingi, i dont know very much though, thats what it looks like to me


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd like to see another pic or two to be sure


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

traumatic said:


> I'd like to see another pic or two to be sure
> [snapback]866033[/snapback]​


sorry carnt get very good pics it goes abit skitty when i go near the tank but this is the best i can do


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it's a Gouldingi too - _if_ it's the same as Husky_Jim's piranha (certainly looks a lot like it), which is definitely not a Manueli.

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## daz (Jan 21, 2005)

ok thanks can any body give me any information about Gouldingi or tell me a sight were i will find out about it ie what to feed and how much,how big it will get and how much 1 is worth at about 4" in uk pounds if possible just intrested as might sell it


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Gouldingi are fairly rare in the hobby. one your size could go for $200-250 maybe more since you're in the UK, and this fish is even more rare over there.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...hlite=gouldingi

another link:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=56823&hl=


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Its a very rare piranha, more expensive than a Manny. I believe heir full size is about 12 inches.

Info here http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=54570

there are a bunch of manny pics so that should help you tell if yours is a manny or not hope i could help out a lil cause i had the same problem too


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

DEFINATLY Gouldingi . and a nice one at that


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Snout is a bit Pristobrycon-like which fits with S. gouldingi. S. manueli is more pointy-snouted. I agree with Traumatic the species likely is S. gouldingi based on features already covered.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

THAT IS A MANUELI!!!!


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

> STREGA
> 
> THAT IS A MANUELI!!!!


NO its not - it now resides in my fish house sharing a partitioned 75 with a manny - its 100% gouldingi !!!!

carl


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I don't know why this post was dig up but the fish is 100% Gouldingi and it is almost identical to my fish.


----------

